
The Hidden Wealth of Nations: Tax Havens - SimplyUseless
http://qz.com/510520/the-global-economy-has-giant-vortex-that-is-sucking-away-the-worlds-wealth-its-called-switzerland/
======
amirmc
I read a fascinating book on tax havens and their pernicious influence on
global affairs. I thoroughly recommend it to anyone who wants to understand
more about how such systems work -- especially those who don't think tax
havens are an issue.

[http://treasureislands.org/](http://treasureislands.org/)

------
nitrogen
It's weird how the article cuts off at "And after this, they became subject to
the French tax law—which makes sense." and then suddenly you're reading about
gaming energy ratings on TVs thanks to infinite scroll... It started out
interesting, but there's no conclusion.

------
Gustomaximus
The world needs a WTO type organisation to set minimum tax benchmarks in key
areas. Then if a country wants to do an Ireland/Luxembourg etc they are
welcome to but this comes with other trade/visa type restrictions. Without
this it's simply going to be a race to the bottom for countries and tax rates.

Another other option is to get rid of company taxes and raise revenue purely
at the personal level. Though this will only increase the cost of labor and
skew the market in other negative ways.

~~~
refurb
_Without this it 's simply going to be a race to the bottom for countries and
tax rates._

I don't understand this concern about a "race to the bottom". This "race to
the bottom" is why you can buy a computer for $200 that would have cost
$10,000 fives years ago. Manufacturers were in a race to provide the most
value for the least money.

There _should_ be pressure on gov'ts to keep tax rates low. I consider each
country as it's own business where the price is what you pay in taxes and the
product are the gov't services you recieve.

Do you really wants gov'ts banding together to collude and keep tax rates
high? What do you think that will look like in the end? I assume massively
inefficient gov'ts and crushingly high tax rates.

~~~
digi_owl
One mans consumer is anothers employee.

Races to bottom only benefit the independently wealth in the long run.

~~~
tdylan
A more efficient government catering to the needs of the citizens is a good
thing for everybody. Only competition can ensure that.

